# MRE's transformed into Michelin-Star platings



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

http://mymodernmet.com/mre-michelin-military-food/










"Chef Chuck George, videographer Jimmy Pham, and photographer Henry Hargreaves have teamed up to give some of the most unappealing food available the Michelin star treatment. MRE-Meals Ready to Eat-keep troops going strong around the globe, but their unpalatable contents have earned them nicknames like "meals rejected by everyone."


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

ZangLussuria said:


> http://mymodernmet.com/mre-michelin-military-food/


Wellllll, some of the stuff "looks good," but the "portions" wouldn't keep the average Sparrow going for long. I think I'll just stick with dumping the contents into saucepan or skillet and having at it! 

BTW: That link is LOADED with "adware," if you click on it, delete your history & cookies immediately afterward. Nothing "harmful," just a zillion ads & ad tracking cookies.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

Those portions look much smaller than I remember...lol.

But if the taste is improved, I guess I am for it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I wonder if he can do something with spam? or a new version of SOS which for me was a culinary miracle once I tasted it in the chow line.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

OMG Spam. I would rather poke myself in the Eye with a sharp Stick than eat Spam.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

camo2460 said:


> OMG Spam. I would rather poke myself in the Eye with a sharp Stick than eat Spam.


Ya could always make SOS with it, disguise it a little??:scratch
Will say one thing for it....it'll keep forever!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

That is what I always imagine for a portion size when I see the prescribed food amounts for a person for a certain period of time. 

Only have rice? One half cup is not going to cut it for what's for dinner.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

weedygarden said:


> That is what I always imagine for a portion size when I see the prescribed food amounts for a person for a certain period of time. Only have rice? One half cup is not going to cut it for what's for dinner.


What genius came up with the "prescribed amounts" anyway? If I ate the prescribed amounts I would starve to death! Ice Cream, 1/2 cup! ONE-HALF cup?!!?:rofl: 2 oz of this, 4 oz of that, 8 oz of milk (they ain't seen MY cereal bowl, that's for sure)! Can anyone actually LIVE off the "prescribed amount?":scratch


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> What genius came up with the "prescribed amounts" anyway? If I ate the prescribed amounts I would starve to death! Ice Cream, 1/2 cup! ONE-HALF cup?!!?:rofl: 2 oz of this, 4 oz of that, 8 oz of milk (they ain't seen MY cereal bowl, that's for sure)! Can anyone actually LIVE off the "prescribed amount?":scratch


yea, a Budist monk just before meditating, then they wake up and go eat a real meal. artydance:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Better to get a vacuum sealer and make your own mre's. Tailored to you and if you dont like whats in them you have only yourself to blame


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Better to get a vacuum sealer and make your own mre's. Tailored to you and if you dont like whats in them you have only yourself to blame


Yep, self reliance and accountability, all in one meal. :beercheer:


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

SPAM .... love it and all the low budget facsimiles


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

MRE's AND spam, feed em to the dogs.

Then eat the dogs!!!!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> What genius came up with the "prescribed amounts" anyway? If I ate the prescribed amounts I would starve to death! Ice Cream, 1/2 cup! ONE-HALF cup?!!?:rofl: 2 oz of this, 4 oz of that, 8 oz of milk (they ain't seen MY cereal bowl, that's for sure)! Can anyone actually LIVE off the "prescribed amount?":scratch


Perscribed amounts ain't hardly enough to starve on. )


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

bacpacker said:


> Perscribed amounts ain't hardly enough to starve on. )


You got that right!! Where do they come up with this stuff? :scratch:dunno:

I mean, come on, 1/2 cup of Ice Cream?? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> You got that right!! Where do they come up with this stuff? :scratch:dunno:
> 
> I mean, come on, 1/2 cup of Ice Cream?? :rofl::rofl:


The way I look at it is it's better then no ice cream lol. :banghead:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Flight1630 said:


> The way I look at it is it's better then no ice cream lol. :banghead:


I don't know about that. That's like getting a bite of food and there's nothing else on the plate. Makes you crave more..


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> I don't know about that. That's like getting a bite of food and there's nothing else on the plate. Makes you crave more..


Got takeout at the Mongolian Restaurant this afternoon, one styrofoam box for the Pepper Steak, etc., one for the Caramel Ripple Ice Cream.....got some funny looks, but they didn't say anything! I really like Ice Cream! (Not that anyone could tell, right?) :rofl:

Unfortunately, no Ice Cream in MREs.....


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

SPAM ain't so bad. I love the Spam Musubi in Hawaii.


----------

